# Looking for expat feedback!



## Greenback

Our 2020 US Expat Opinion Survey is now live: https://greenback.getfeedback.com/2020-us-expat-opinion-survey.

Members of the Expat Forum can weigh in on the most important expat-related issues, including: tax rules, citizenship renunciation, the Coronavirus pandemic, voting issues, and the upcoming presidential election.

This is one of the only comprehensive surveys of Americans abroad. Greenback conducts this survey each year to ensure that expat voices are heard. Check out the 2019 survey results here: https://www.greenbacktaxservices.co...sights-from-the-2019-us-expat-opinion-survey/

Americans abroad who complete the 2020 survey are eligible to win a $1,000 hotels.com gift card.

We strongly feel that the voice of every expat is important. Share the survey with your expat community today: https://greenback.getfeedback.com/2020-us-expat-opinion-survey


----------



## Moulard

Does anyone else see the irony in offering a travel related prize in the middle of a pandemic during which non-essential travel is significantly curtailed.


----------



## Greenback

Time is running out to take the 2020 Expat Opinion Survey. Please take the next 5 minutes to voice your opinions on critical issues for Americans abroad: https://greenback.getfeedback.com/2020-us-expat-opinion-survey


----------

